# Eliminating kennel odor???



## NYCdoggie (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Our dogs have a generous kennel area (runs the length of the house) that obviously doesn't smell pretty. Six years and four GSDs have left their mark.







We obviously love dogs and the "kennel smell" is something we're used to...but we listed our house on the market two weeks ago and one person complained about the "troubling, foul dog smell." 

Do you have any suggestions and/or know of any products that could eliminate the odor? I've tried bleach, but the effects are temporary and the bleach fumes are, I think, worse than the actual smell.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

try oxyclean


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Oxyclean is definitely worth a shot. Or any of the enzymatic cleaners on the market made just for this sort of thing, like Simple Solution or Nature's Miracle. Saturate the area very well, then hose off thoroughly before it dries.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

You could try vinegar. There is also this stuff called Castrol Super Clean that cleans really well but I don't know if it would remove the odor. Good luck!


----------



## NYCdoggie (Jul 26, 2003)

Sorry for being MIA. Hectic days.

I just wanted to say THANK YOU SO MUCH for suggesting OxyClean. It was inexpensive and worked like magic. I was truly amazed and will always have some on hand.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I know Odo-Ban takes care of old urine odors, but am not sure if it would work outdoors if the area is dirt/grass.


----------



## jinj (Feb 15, 2008)

We use cedar chips in our kennel, maybe put some of those in areas of the home, hidden?


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

I would like to know how long the oxyclean lasts. I've been using Odorclean and it only lasts for a few days also. Much more pleasant smell than bleach though.


----------



## NYCdoggie (Jul 26, 2003)

Hello. The OxyClean doesn't last long...two days max in our case (we have two GSDs)...but it's perfect for a quick clean before showings and given the price ($6 - I think), I can afford to use it frequently.


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

IMHO, Roccal-D is by far the best deodorizer/disinfectant for kennels, and it smells great. It is terribly expensive (apx $100 a gallon), but it is a concentrate and will last a LOOONG time, especially if you only use once a week or so for deodorizing, or even just before the house is being shown. It is best used with a garden sprayer that attaches to a water hose, with a dilution control so you use it sparingly per label instructions.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Do not use cedar chips. The dogs may eat them and cedar is toxic.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

How does the Roccal-D do on soil? I looked it up but all their info was for cleaning hard surfaces and involved rinsing. I've never had this problem before because we have a huge yard but this year we fenced off a small section of yard for the dogs to allow the rest of the grass to recover. We're spreading straw in the doggy play yard, picking up poop as soon as it lands, and changing the straw weekly but it's starting to get a funky smell in spite of all our efforts. 

I'd like to give the Roccal-D a shot if you think it will work on plain ground.


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not really sure about soil only. Outside the kennel in the walkway to the yard, we had pea gravels which were used heavily by the dogs (this was at an animal hospital with a large kennel where we usually had 20-30 dogs a day using the yard), and we used the roccal on those also. There was no plastic or any other barrier under the gravels, so the roccal did soak into the dirt....







. Anyway, the roccal was very effective at deodorizing there also. Just not sure if the odor was coming from the thick layer of gravels or from the dirt underneath, but considering the heavy use, probably both. You might try calling the manufacturer or distributor about soil for a more definitive answer. There may be environmental compliance issues regarding advertising the use roccal on soil thus the manufacturer chose not to label it for soil use.

Yes, you will definately need to rinse! We sprayed it on, let it sit for a few minutes, and then rinsed well....concrete, gravels, block walls, plastic-covered grates, metal runs, litter boxes, etc. We also used it to mop the wards and for disinfecting parvo cages as well.

One thought...I don't know if it will kill grass or not, if you have any managing to survive. Keep us updated


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I'm thinking maybe the Roccal-D isn't the best thing for plain dirt because I don't see any good way to rinse it but I'll try giving them a call. I may order some anyway to use for our rescue transport crates. Currently I use bleach but I'd like something less rust-a-fying for the crate doors. 

Anyone know how Oxyclean does on dirt? 

Nope, no grass left in the part we've kept for the dogs but it's recovering nicely in the rest of the yard.







We're going to leave this set up until fall at which point we'll reseed the few remaining bald spots and build a deck over a good portion of the area that is currently in the dog yard. Can't wait to have the huge yard back! All this walking is getting me in good shape but it's hot! 

Ahh... landscaping with dogs. What fun!


----------

